# Best energy bars



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm a fan of Larabar. They are tasty and easy to eat Trailside.
Look at the list of ingredients next time you are buying energy bars.
(Hint, the Larabar list of ingredients is all real fruits unlike some of the others)


----------



## cxjordancx (Dec 15, 2017)

I love the list of the Cashew Cookie Bar: Dates, Cashews.


----------

